# Un-root



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I want to unroot my VZW GS3 because my power button is acting weird, and i found a method that uses Mobile ODIN, but my question is when i flash the .tar file, will that flash the stock bootloader also? http://www.androidrootz.com/2012/10/how-to-unroot-samsung-galaxy-s3-no.html


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Yup. Just make sure you flash VRBLK3 tar since there is no tar for VRBMB1 yet.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'm not sure what version that was, so im downloading a K3 .tar.md5 on xda. Thank you


----------

